# Frozen Four



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone going to be following the frozen four?

Bemidji State plays today at 4 CT on ESPN 2 against Miami (Ohio)

Go Beavers! :beer:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Go Beavers!!!


----------

